# Wants to make Call after Zippper.



## jguy (Apr 13, 2005)

My HdTivo is telling me It needs to call in before I can record anything. I just used Zipper with a new 6.3c image and everything seemed to go fine. I even tried a clear and delete everything and then rezippered without restoring the image. I did not include superpatch or set mrv name. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

have you rebooted?
fakecall requires a reboot to take hold


----------



## jguy (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes I have, ad I just rebooted again to confirm. Still wants to call in. Will it straighten itself out tonight if it mkes a call?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

do you have bash access?
if so 
telnet in and type fakecall.tcl let fakecall run and reboot.
if you've zippered it won't make a successful call.


----------



## jguy (Apr 13, 2005)

Fakecall said it ran successfully, but same thing after reboot.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

is there an error number?


----------



## jguy (Apr 13, 2005)

not that I have seen


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

that's odd
fakecall takes care of that. Can someone verify fakecall works with 6.3c?


----------



## jguy (Apr 13, 2005)

the only thing that didnt go so some is when I ran zipper from the bash prompt it said it was unable to untar files and that it could be a failed download. I ran it again an it asked me to uninstall and than it downloaded the script and went smooth after that


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

so basically you're looking at a guided setup type screen that won't let you access the NPL or make a recording until it calls in?
I've never heard of this happening with fakecall installed and running properly


----------



## jguy (Apr 13, 2005)

thats correct, but fake call said it ran successfully. just to give you some history...
I installed zipper and was having this problem so I unzippered and did a clear a delete everything and ten I let it try to make a real call and it kept failing while negotiating so I rezippered it. could this have anything to do with the fact that I was at 6.3a and when I zippered I used a 6.3c image restore. Hope that makes sense, im hitting the scotch early.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm wondering if 6.3c is incompatible with fakecall.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

He says he started with a new 6.3 image, and he's said twice that he has done a clear and delete everything. I'm just going off of vague recollection here. But maybe his problem has got nothing to do with the zipper or fakecall. Doesn't the unit have to call in to get "re-authorized" when it is a new image or after a "clear and delete" of everything? Wasn't that why he were always told to do a "killer51" instead of a "clear and delete" when we used a zippered image on a different machine? Like I said, I may be all wet?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

hmm I think you've hit on something here. if the unit isn't rebooted BEFORE the C&D then perhaps a call flag doesn't get created thus fakecall has nothing to set
rezipper
let the unit boot up, then reboot it.


----------



## jguy (Apr 13, 2005)

Ok, so when you say rezipper do you mean run the tweak_uninstall from the bash prompt, or do I need to pull the drive and restore the image again and then rezipper? Maybe fakecall will just "fakecall" toninght. Thank god for my media center, and thanks for your replies.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Fakecall works fine with 6.3c.


----------



## jguy (Apr 13, 2005)

ok, so any suggestions what I should try next? Also there is some text at the bottom of my menu screen that I dont ever remember seeing. It says "*Tivo Plus features(trial ends today)" Please help.

I just did a tweak_uninstall and I notice it said Original fakecall not found, skipping restore.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

jguy said:


> Ok, so when you say rezipper do you mean run the tweak_uninstall from the bash prompt, or do I need to pull the drive and restore the image again and then rezipper? Maybe fakecall will just "fakecall" toninght. Thank god for my media center, and thanks for your replies.


Pull the drive, reimage it, put it back in the box, force a call to "home", and then test the recording abilities. AFTER you get this done (then you are making sure that it works) then pull the drive and do the zipper.
Like I said earlier, I don't think your problem has anything to do with the zipper or fakecall. It hasn't had a chance to get the "authorization" to get it to work, the time to do this is before you zipper it.
But I could be all wet - let us know how it turns out.


----------



## jguy (Apr 13, 2005)

Thank for your reply, that did the job. It just took most of the day. If I have to see this thing reboot one more time Im going to smash my head threw a wall. Thanks again!


----------



## RxMan (Aug 20, 2002)

I have no problem pulling the drive and using a clean image, calling, then zippering. My question is: Can I use the zipper cd I created to just do the image and then exit? I don't recall that being an option.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

After installing the image you should be able to just hit <ctrl + C> to stop the script from going any further.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

jguy said:


> ok, so any suggestions what I should try next? Also there is some text at the bottom of my menu screen that I dont ever remember seeing. It says "*Tivo Plus features(trial ends today)" Please help.


That's normal. Just ignore it. It's a side effect of the superpatch you used.


----------

